# SMF needs a facebook fan page!



## deserttoad (Feb 1, 2010)

Just a thought, anyone want to get the ball rolling?


----------



## deltadude (Feb 1, 2010)

For what purpose?


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 1, 2010)

i guess the purpose is that the forum would be cool and stuff


----------



## rhankinsjr (Feb 1, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/smokingmeat

or add his personal page to yours both are frequenly updated.


----------



## teulyddog (Jan 13, 2011)

I've heard about the smoking meat fan page. And I was able to like it; it has a nice feature about the page. By this time, I could like the button like of this fan page.

My TV shows Media


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 14, 2011)

.... sorry I find FaceBook to be evil..... and full of viruses, but that's just me. I personally stay as far from any of  those sites as possible, I know to much about computer security (or lack of it) to ever allow any of my info onto those sites.

Sorry just my two cents.


----------



## pote05 (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the facebook page...


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 6, 2011)

Holly cow Johnny, I have a facebook page. Should I be worried? Tell me more.
 


JIRodriguez said:


> .... sorry I find FaceBook to be evil..... and full of viruses, but that's just me. I personally stay as far from any of  those sites as possible, I know to much about computer security (or lack of it) to ever allow any of my info onto those sites.
> 
> Sorry just my two cents.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 6, 2011)

I thought it was bad for awhile too Al but then I got one myself and it's pretty cool and I have found alot of friends that I haven't seen since school. Heck I even found a teacher that was a big influence in my life on facebook too. I just make sure to keep up all my virus protection poop up to date and I haven't had as much problems that I have had with photobucket now.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 7, 2011)

I haven't had any problems either Mark. I talked to a bunch of my friends on facebook & they haven't had any problems either. I guess Johnny must have had a bad experience.


----------



## larry maddock (Feb 7, 2011)

oh man---how cool---i couldnt read enuff at the forum


----------



## pote05 (Feb 8, 2011)

Larry,

Do you know anyone that works out at Crawford Electric Co-Op? I have a friend out there Jerry Wellington, I have know for a long time.. Just wondering..

I also love facebook, never had any bad issues at all. I run about 10 different facebook pages for different things...

Thanks,

BR


larry maddock said:


> oh man---how cool---i couldnt read enuff at the forum


----------



## fpnmf (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't play any of the games there..at all.

I have fun and never had an issue!

  Can't see having a site for smf when there already is an sm.com site..

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------

